# Assistant Surgeons



## keindl (Dec 17, 2007)

When An Assistant Surgeon Bills For A Procedure On The CMS-1500 Form Which Physician Goes In The Referring Physician section number 17. Is it the Primary Surgeon Who Called For Assistance with this procedure or The Original Physician Who Referred The Patient To The Primary Surgeon in the first place?


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 17, 2007)

I would use the primary surgeon.


----------



## keindl (Dec 18, 2007)

I received a call back from CMS and they state that I should use the original physician who referred to the primary surgeon.  So I guess that is the right answer.


----------



## DLS5697 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, I knew you guys would help


----------

